# 722 Hard Drive Replacement?



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

My internal hard drive has just failed on my 722. Does anyone know if I can just replace it myself with a SATA drive? Is it a 500GB SATA drive? If I pop an unformatted drive in, will it recognize it and work?


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

insimbi said:


> My internal hard drive has just failed on my 722. Does anyone know if I can just replace it myself with a SATA drive? Is it a 500GB SATA drive? If I pop an unformatted drive in, will it recognize it and work?


Bueller?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

There's a list of hard drives that can be used in the 722 @ http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-vip-722-internal-hard-drive-replacement.html

I think there is a list in DBSTAlk.Com also, but I don't have it bookmarked.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You are better off calling Dish and getting DHPP and replacing the reciever than trying to find a drive and put it in.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine just failed too-It is a $15 shipping fee to return the old unit (I dont carry the DHPP) and the new 722 should arrive within 3-5 days. Lost about 20 scooby doos and my wifes stuff...I asked if there was any seemless way to upgrade to a 722K but that was a not going to happen.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

GB1 said:


> Mine just failed too-It is a $15 shipping fee to return the old unit (I dont carry the DHPP) and the new 722 should arrive within 3-5 days. Lost about 20 scooby doos and my wifes stuff...I asked if there was any seemless way to upgrade to a 722K but that was a not going to happen.


Dish needs a menu option that when you plug in an external drive it gives you the option of "mirroring" the internal drive contents or perhaps the most recent recordings that you have not yet decided to keep. Then when a drive fails, as it eventually will, there would be minimal losses.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 on that suggestion...having lost two 722s within the last six months to hard drive fatalities it would be a real blessing to have a backup of shows I haven't watched yet.


----------

